# Found my Music on Youtube - how to handle that?



## simsung (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi,

i just found videos of my music someone uploaded on youtube. Those videos dont contain video material, just a picture wi the music. How do you guys handle that?


----------



## W Ackerman (Oct 19, 2017)

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2807622?hl=en


----------



## simsung (Oct 19, 2017)

W Ackerman said:


> https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2807622?hl=en


thanks!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 19, 2017)

Leave it be.


----------



## will_m (Oct 20, 2017)

If they've monetised the video then I'd get it taken down, if not then I usually see it as free promotion. You can also send them a message and ask they put a link back to your site/other work in the description.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 20, 2017)

Turd in the post, send the boys round, pre-emptive ICBM strike... in that order... if you do it in reverse then they'll be no post or post box, or boys... you get the idea


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 21, 2017)

will_m said:


> If they've monetised the video then I'd get it taken down, if not then I usually see it as free promotion. You can also send them a message and ask they put a link back to your site/other work in the description.


Promotion for music on youtube does not really exist (when the music is not in the foreground). I have a few million fews on different videos, all I got back was like 20subs. I will never do a free youtube gig again^^


----------



## Daryl (Oct 21, 2017)

will_m said:


> If they've monetised the video then I'd get it taken down...


I'd just have the money diverted to your own bank account.


----------



## will_m (Oct 21, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> Promotion for music on youtube does not really exist (when the music is not in the foreground). I have a few million fews on different videos, all I got back was like 20subs. I will never do a free youtube gig again^^



Agreed but I guess if its a choice between little promotion or none then a little seems preferable. Its also going to vary considerably for different artists.



Daryl said:


> I'd just have the money diverted to your own bank account.



Interesting, what would be the options for this? Can you divert ad money from a YT video to another account?


----------



## Daryl (Oct 22, 2017)

will_m said:


> Interesting, what would be the options for this? Can you divert ad money from a YT video to another account?


If you issue a Content ID claim, you can monetize the video in your favour. However, you need to jump through the Content ID tool thing first, which may not be possible.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 22, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Leave it be.



Definitely do not leave it be. Not if you dont want people using your property without asking permission first.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 22, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Definitely do not leave it be. Not if you dont want people using your property without asking permission first.



Trust me, leave it be. There are other ways to make money without making trouble for other people.


----------



## W Ackerman (Oct 22, 2017)

I do not just leave it be for someone who uses my creation with absolutely no attempt to credit me, is not even close to "fair use" exemptions, and then tries to innocently dismiss it with some useless disclaimer like" "No copyright infringement intended ... I am not the owner of the copyrights ... blah, blah, blah." Or perhaps worse in when the infringer claims to be the creator or holder. I don't want financial recompense - what I really want is just to be credited. 

Takes about 30 seconds to submit a copyright infringement notice.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 22, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Trust me, leave it be. There are other ways to make money without making trouble for other people.



Who said it's about the money?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 23, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Who said it's about the money?


If it isn’t about the money, just contact the person who created the video and ask for credit.


----------



## VgsA (Oct 23, 2017)

Oops, found mine too


----------



## sumskilz (Oct 24, 2017)

A few months back, I found one of my songs posted on YouTube by a channel that had gained a large number of followers by simply posting other people's songs without permission and adding their own visuals. I reported it to YouTube and they forced the channel to take it down. 

It turns out this was a mistake, because my digital distributor had already spotted it via some automated system that searches for these sorts of copyright infringements. They had already claimed it in my name and unknown to me I would be receiving the income for the considerable number of plays. No big loss because YouTube music plays, even in the tens of thousands, usually don't pay much, but I inadvertently cut off my own income. 

So I would say that if you have a digital distributor, check with them before taking action directly with YouTube.


----------

